# Plowing Needed In Cambridge, Mass!



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Got an email from a lady today that is looking for plowing in Cambridge, Mass. which is just too far for me. She is looking for someone to plow a private road of 15 condo houses when there is 3" of snow or more. Sounds like it might make someone a decent commercial gig. Let me know if you are interested and I can get you intouch with her. I have no idea what she is looking to pay, but she says that it is good!payup


----------

